# My website - Review, critique, suggestions pls



## tirediron (May 19, 2008)

I would appreciate any input on my website:   http://www.johnsphotography.ca especially suggestions which would improve a viewer's browsing. My overall aim with this 'site was to keep it light-weight. That is, to avoid bogging down browsers and slow connections with a lot of flash add-ons and other bandwidth-intensive things and to make it a quick, easy surf.

Thanks!


----------



## dcoates (May 19, 2008)

Nice site design but I really think you should get rid of the cursor tail on the main page, very distracting. But that's just my opinion. Nice pictures great work. And the landscape stuff I remeber quite well. I lived there for a year so I seen quite a bit of it. Wish I was still there though.


----------



## tirediron (May 20, 2008)

Thanks, and yes, I have to remember to pull that cursor tail out one of these days.  I thought it looked neat for about two seconds and then realized it had no place on my website.


----------

